# Depression effects.....



## seekinghelpnow (Apr 8, 2012)

So original post is http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/43568-advice-please.html#post669804
And now I am trying to understand the effects of depression and what others have experienced or done to keep their relationship strong. We did discuss the importance of keeping communication open, I asked him to please not shut me out, distance is going to make the problem worse for both of us....any tips? Advice? Guidance, words of wisdom from those who have been there?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

